# Fursuit eyes help



## Sir Mister (Mar 5, 2011)

I am almost done with planning out the head of my fursuit, but I'm stuck at the eyes. I want to make some cartoon eyes. I don't know if follow me eyes would be a good idea because every picture I see of them makes them look set in deep. Another factor is price. I need to spend as little as possible for everything so that I will have enough for the fur. I was thinking about using cardboard or wax paper with holes in it but I'm worried if that would be flimsy.


----------



## Deo (Mar 5, 2011)

NO CARDBOARD.
EVER.
NO PAPER.
EVER.


Plastic bowl eyes with chiffon pupils are what you need.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 5, 2011)

you can get cheap-ass bowls from target for like 2 dollars. 

no cardboard, no paper, just no.


----------



## Sir Mister (Mar 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> you can get cheap-ass bowls from target for like 2 dollars.
> 
> no cardboard, no paper, just no.


 
thanks for the advice  I do have some have some plastic bowls at my house, I just never considered using them :3


----------

